# Gender?



## MeelyMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone

How early can you tell the gender of the babies


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I can typically tell day one but that took years of looking

If you have some little ones & are in need of separating them you will be able to tell before you enter the danger zone

By 3 weeks the boys goolies are nearly as big as their head


----------



## MeelyMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL Okay so it should be any time. In that case I have all 3 females


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

just be completely sure of that or post some pictures for us

don't take any chances of leaving a mixed sex group together


----------

